# Home roasting smoke extraction setup's - Can you show me your photos



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello

I'm re-setting up my x2 1kg roasters in my shed and wanted to know other peoples setups. I believe I have x2 options.

1. Directly link the roasters to an inline fan (heat resistant) with a variable control. I would need a pre-filiter to protect the fan, any ideas?

2. Construct a hood and then connect a fan to this (or buy x2 oven hoods) Use the hood grease filters to pre-clean the smoke.

Anybody done anything similar & where you got the bits etc. Appreciate any ideas, links.

Cheers


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

For those who are interested. Cheap setup as cooker fan about £30. Good as extracts any leaking smoke & keeps extractor parts cool. Also doesn't effect the roaster air flow. Will probably set up an inline in the future as need to connect x2 roasters.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

CJ: These 13amp extensions look dodgy(!) Best have them screwed to the wall.....of fit a small consumer unit with trips etc.

It's also easy to run armoured cable from the house....


----------

